# Where My Broncos Fans?



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm a mad Broncos fan from way back in the Elway days. My WA home has a bronze Broncos address plate on the brick mailbox at the curb. Who's with me. Haters keep to yourselves. This is a Broncos thread.


----------



## Chiggachamp (Sep 8, 2012)

Chea buddy.. We takin over


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 9, 2012)

I see both of you found each other. How about Oakland fans? Oh hell yeah, brother. Hell yeah.


----------



## StevenSD420 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## mikeandnaomi (Sep 9, 2012)

With Tebow Denver won 1 play off game. You gotta believe with Peyton they going big this season. I have them winning Sunday vs. Steelers in office pool.


----------



## dvs1038 (Sep 9, 2012)

Ok well even though I consider myself a Steelers fan, there is a team that will always have a special place in my heart. And all I can say is watch out for our new QB!!! I can say that I do got mad love for Elway(the Bastard!!!) and I'm glad my friend busted most of his H.S football records out at Granada hills.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 9, 2012)

LOL, I knew the AFC West would show up in this thread..............what?, no chefs?


----------



## futureprospects (Sep 9, 2012)

Peyton was on point he looked good out there! He will only get better as weeks progress Super Bowl coming to Denver again?


----------



## chusett (Sep 9, 2012)

Porter put it away for good. He has some kinda clutch gene. 

The broncos is a contender with the Sheriff running the O


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 9, 2012)

Denver is running away with the division ...great defense and now they got a qb.


----------



## marc88101 (Sep 9, 2012)

Broncos baby!


----------



## Amaximus (Sep 10, 2012)

I came home last night from the bar and was scanning what was on TV when I saw Sunday night football... I didnt even bother to look at the teams I saw "Peyton manning leads..." and I stopped reading.

Needless to say when I put the game on I was like, "wtf? It said Peyton manning, This is the broncos and Steelers!"

Took me a while but i realized I was living in the past. lol. Was a good game.


----------



## StevenSD420 (Sep 10, 2012)

ZOMG One Win and the BRONCOS are BOUND for the SUPER BOWL ZOMG!!!!! PEYTON!!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 10, 2012)

Hell yeah. Go Broncos. Great look last night.


----------



## Beansly (Sep 13, 2012)

Fuck the Raiders.
Fuck the Broncos.
Fuck the Chargers.

The End.
And if you hadn't of gotten Manning you be just as hopeless as the rest of them. What are you gonna do when Tamba Hali ends Mannings career? 

(What's up clayton, long time no see.... )


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 13, 2012)

It must suck to like a team that hasn't been good since the 60's.

Is your team going to be last place in the worst division in the nfl 2 years in a row???


----------



## Beansly (Sep 13, 2012)

Careful Manning... Chiefs might have to....
[video=youtube;0WQprLGuo6U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WQprLGuo6U[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 13, 2012)

Beansly, you dirty bastard! How are you a chefs fan?

Long time, Kemo, hope you are well.


----------



## Beansly (Sep 13, 2012)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Beansly, you dirty bastard! How are you a chefs fan?
> 
> Long time, Kemo, hope you are well.


Being from Las Vegas I get asked that a lot, lol.
I picked them as my team when Joe Montana played there for a year in '93. Then I fell in love with the defense, especially Derrick Thomas, and the ground and pound running game they had with marcus allen. And I love an underdog, so the chiefs are right up my alley.
Tell you what though....it's hard to be a chiefs fan.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 13, 2012)

I actually liked the Chiefs with Derrick Thomas too. He was great. Always liked Marty. Of course, when they played the broncs... It's been hard to be a Broncos fan for years, but you stay with your team. Josh McDumbiels screwed them up and wasted so many draft picks. 


You can always slide over and root for Von Miller. He plays like Thomas, and has the same classy, humble disposition.


----------



## NJSkaPunk (Sep 13, 2012)

Giants fan here but I am glad that they are putting Denver in primetime. Could be a great story this year.


----------



## StevenSD420 (Sep 15, 2012)

lol chefs don't even have a real qb, how are they going to compete with oakland, denver and san diego?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 15, 2012)

Jeeebus, when are the Raiders going to get some self control? They penalized themselves right out of the Charger game.


----------



## TheWiseInfidel (Sep 15, 2012)

only reason i like the broncos is for manning. and before that yeah for elway. but other than that its like who were they other than jay cutler when they DIDN'T have superstars as QB. but anyways, i'm hoping for my giants to meet them bronco's in the superbowl to have a brotherly war. family feud


----------



## Beansly (Sep 17, 2012)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I actually liked the Chiefs with Derrick Thomas too. He was great. Always liked Marty. Of course, when they played the broncs... It's been hard to be a Broncos fan for years, but you stay with your team. Josh McDumbiels screwed them up and wasted so many draft picks.
> 
> 
> You can always slide over and root for Von Miller. He plays like Thomas, and has the same classy, humble disposition.


I have to say that I've been impressed with the Broncs D this season. I like Von Miller and Bailey too.


----------



## dslantic (Sep 17, 2012)

Broncos suck more than south georgia red clay water fowl. full pped ahead for the Ataliens. Matt Ryan, great quarterback.


----------



## laced23z (Sep 17, 2012)

Watchin the game and see n Peyton throw fn interceptions wtf 2 in a row


----------



## NJSkaPunk (Sep 17, 2012)

Dude...


----------



## dslantic (Sep 17, 2012)

Where's My Smiley


----------



## dslantic (Sep 18, 2012)

sarry your team lost.


----------



## Beansly (Sep 23, 2012)

Sure is quiet in here... :]


----------



## richinweed (Sep 23, 2012)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I'm a mad Broncos fan from way back in the Elway days. My WA home has a bronze Broncos address plate on the brick mailbox at the curb. Who's with me. Haters keep to yourselves. This is a Broncos thread.


...in a sports forum...


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 24, 2012)

Frustrating. The broncos changed the entire offense to fit Tebow's limp wristed throwing style, but they spend $96M on Peyton and stifle what makes him great. I don't get it. He is a master at the hurry up and reading defenses. When they go hurry up (late in the game, and behind) they do well. Turn the man loose!!!!!!! We should have won the last two!



Beansly, how 'bout them chefs beating N.O.?!?!?!?!?!?!?! Wow.


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 24, 2012)

I dunno man, manning looks like he lost that zing he had on the ball.


----------



## Beansly (Sep 24, 2012)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Frustrating. The broncos changed the entire offense to fit Tebow's limp wristed throwing style, but they spend $96M on Peyton and stifle what makes him great. I don't get it. He is a master at the hurry up and reading defenses. When they go hurry up (late in the game, and behind) they do well. Turn the man loose!!!!!!! We should have won the last two!
> 
> 
> 
> Beansly, how 'bout them chefs beating N.O.?!?!?!?!?!?!?! Wow.


And in New Orleans no less!
Jamaal Charles 233 yds rushing? Fa'get abat it!
I'm so damn happy they finally won one man....I swear. But lets be honest. IF there is a worse team in the NFL than the Chiefs atm, it's the Ain'ts.
You guys almost came back and beat Houston. Arguably the best team in the league right now. Atlanta was a close one too. Another superbowl contender. I still think Denver is the better team.....but I'm glad the Chiefs won.



Corso312 said:


> I dunno man, manning looks like he lost that zing he had on the ball.


It kinda does. I wonder if he'd get benched if he stpped producing? And I'm still wondering what would happen if he got hit like Tony Romo did this weekend; right under the chin with his eyes rolling all in the back of his head.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 24, 2012)

NOOOOOOOOOOO I missed the Romo hit. Did you see the one Unrein put on Schaub? Knocked his ear off.

I am looking forward to the raiders/chiefs game. I would argue the raiders were at the bottom, but they looked great yesterday. I think the Steelers also have some soul searching to do.


----------



## Beansly (Sep 25, 2012)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOO I missed the Romo hit. Did you see the one Unrein put on Schaub? Knocked his ear off.
> 
> I am looking forward to the raiders/chiefs game. I would argue the raiders were at the bottom, but they looked great yesterday. I think the Steelers also have some soul searching to do.


YEah I saw that...._knocked his ear off... lol_
You know why the Steelers suck? Cause they made the chiefs head coach their OC. LOL 
Raiders v Chiefs is always a great game.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 28, 2012)

Can the Raiders steal one this week up in Denver?
Hell yes! I see the chiefs beating San Diego too, putting the Donkeys 1 game behind the powerful AFC West pack.


The powerful AFC West comment was sarcasm to those who actually thought I was serious.


----------



## Beansly (Sep 29, 2012)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Can the Raiders steal one this week up in Denver?
> Hell yes! I see the chiefs beating San Diego too, putting the Donkeys 1 game behind the powerful AFC West pack.
> 
> 
> The powerful AFC West comment was sarcasm to those who actually thought I was serious.


Anyone who has a fav team in the AFC west knows you were kidding....but lol


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hey Beansly I got some paper bags we can wear over our heads because our teams SUCK!


----------



## KushXOJ (Sep 30, 2012)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Hey Beansly I got some paper bags we can wear over our heads because our teams SUCK!


Got one for me? .......smh


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hell yeah bro. There's a blue light special going on in New Orleans.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 2, 2012)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Can the Raiders steal one this week up in Denver?
> Hell yes! I see the chiefs beating San Diego too, putting the Donkeys 1 game behind the powerful AFC West pack.



Say, can I get your picks for next week?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 2, 2012)

So, what's the deal with Leonhard? I think he signed a $1M/yr contract and all he can do is catch punts. He cannot run the ball back anywhere, but he can catch it. We could have used the roster spot somewhere else and had someone like caldwell returning them.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 2, 2012)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Say, can I get your picks for next week?


Lol, sure. You'll make a fortune betting against my picks.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 3, 2012)

Speaking of picks, did you guys read about the guy in Canada. Picked last weeks 15 games right. Won $750,000 on a $5 bet. Can you imagine him watching the end of the seattle game knowing he's sitting on 14 winners? I'd have been having a heart attack.

He owes those dopes who failed at the end of that game some cash.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 4, 2012)

Wow! I read about him getting 15 on that horrible call, but I didn't know how much he won. Oregon used to have "sports action" where you could bet on the NFL. It made game day so much more fun, and if you knew football, fairly profitable. Wish they would bring it back.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 15, 2012)

WOW! Yeah, I like our defense alright. Offense looks alright too. What a game tonight. Poor Chargers.


----------

